
Show HN: Link.fish – Bookmarking Meets Web-Parsing (HN Exclusive) - janober
https://link.fish/hn-early-access/
======
luckman212
I watched the intro video, and this does look pretty neat. But, after reading
the Privacy Policy[1] — I have decided to stick with Pinboard[2] for my
bookmarking needs. Suggest maying adding a paid tier that opts-out of all
advertising/tracking/marketing.

[1] [https://link.fish/privacy-policy/](https://link.fish/privacy-policy/)

[2] [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in)

~~~
janober
Thanks a lot for the feedback. That is very helpful! Could you maybe tell me
what parts you are specifically referring to? Because we actually try to
collect as less information as possible. So do we for example not even ask for
the name of the users. The only thing we ask for is an email address. The
tracking (with for example Google Analytics) is used to know how many people
are active and how the page is used to know what features to concentrate on to
improve link.fish further (surveys are nice but are never as exact as actual
usage data). We also do NOT display any ads nor is it every planned (hate them
myself). What is maybe planned in the future (and can then also get
deactivated for future paid accounts) is to send users special offers in which
they could be interested. Like for example if somebody bookmarks a lot of
apartments we can assume he wants to move and so he is maybe interested in
getting 20% off for a moving service and/or DSL. Because we will not do any of
that soon and currently I am only interested in honest user feedback you can
simply sign up and write me an email to jan@link.fish . I will then make sure
that as soon we have pro accounts you will get a free one. Thanks!

------
19eightyfour
This is a really great idea! This could really be huge. The rights to scraping
/ data usage problem is completely solved within this business model since you
use the clients own computer to extract and you allow them to invite their
contacts to collaborate privately on the collected information.

I'm building something in a similar space, and it's really great to see people
with new ideas coming into the scene. Stick around! Love this product!

~~~
janober
Thanks a lot! Right now it does not use the clients to scrape the data. But is
maybe later planned to be also able to extract data from pages behind logins
and/or when there are issues because of the scraping.

------
derimagia
This is definitely interesting. I'm trying it out - One of the things I'm
noticing is that there's no way to edit the data that I see. Please correct me
if I'm wrong on this - it seems very strange that this doesn't exist

~~~
janober
Great to hear thanks! About the data. It depends on what you mean. If you mean
that you can currently not change the data of a single bookmark that's true.
However, if you mean that the data can not be corrected in general then not,
but it is not very clear for incomplete data yet. There are two possibilities.
None technical people can simply click on the (!) in the top right corner of
an entry to inform us about wrong or incomplete data. We will then fix it
asap. More tech savvy people can use our "Data Selector" tool. If there is no
data at all it will display a large button for it directly on the entry. If
the data is incomplete it can be reached via "Plugins -> Data Selector" on the
top of the page. It allows to easily define what kind of data should be
extracted and how it can be found. That tool is still in an early stage so
would definitely love some feedback!

------
davidp670
Interesting. This has some feature overlap with Bookmark OS which I use daily.
How does it let you select what info you want to scrape? What if the
underlying structure that is being scraped changes over time?

~~~
janober
By default does it use a combination of microdata, metadata and common HTML
structures to find information. If nothing gets found that way, people can use
a custom build in tool which makes selecting the information very easy. If the
structure changes, it does not yet get detected automatically. Rather does the
first person which sees that information is not there, would have to load the
parser and fix the parts that changed. Normally does not take more than a few
minutes.

------
eddyg
Heads up for Safari users:

> There is currently a bug in Safari which prevents our page from running
> correctly. So please choose another browser like for example Chrome or
> Firefox.

~~~
janober
Ah yes, hope the Safari users make the effort to test it in another browser
for now. Will try to find a good workaround for the final version because it
does not seem like Apple will ever fix it.

~~~
fiatjaf
What is the bug? I'm curious.

~~~
janober
It has to do with IndexedDB which gets used to save some data.

~~~
fiatjaf
[https://github.com/nolanlawson/fruitdown](https://github.com/nolanlawson/fruitdown)

~~~
janober
Great, thanks a lot! Will check it out and see if it fixes the issue.

------
morrk0r
Oh wow what an awesome solution for stupid bookmarks. I was looking for
something like this for quite a while. This should be integrated into every
browser!

~~~
janober
Thanks! Will do my best ;-)

------
fiatjaf
Isn't this the same thing import.io or kimonify were trying to do some months
ago?

Not that they have succeeded in any way, maybe this will.

~~~
janober
Probably depends on how you define success. Kimonolabs did exit and import.io
is still running and how it seems not that bad.

Apart from that are they quite different to link.fish . What we have in common
is that we all turning websites into structured data. That is however where it
ends. They offer pure data extraction services for professionals and companies
for big sets of data for a few predefined websites (B2B). It can be automated,
download and then they can do with the raw data whatever they want. link.fish,
on the other hand, is a bookmarking service which allows anybody (B2C) to work
with every websites without technical knowledge (not totally there yet). They
can display anything directly in link.fish like sort their recipes by
preparation time, their movies by rating and the sights they want to visit on
their vacation on a map.

------
edotrajan
awesome work! excited to make use of the product

~~~
janober
Great to hear. When you did would feedback be very appreciated as it is still
a beta right now.

